# GUI for IPTABLES

## fmeehan

Hi all,

I am looking for a GUI (either X11, Web) to manage iptables. I have heard about knetfilter and Firewall Builder, I would like to have some advice. 

I did create rules by hand in the past, it is just that this time, I want to show something to that my boss can "visualize".

Thanks in advance.

FrancoisLast edited by fmeehan on Wed Aug 28, 2002 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hi,

take a look at http://www.friweb.com/turtlefirewall/

----------

## kcsduke

Guarddog is the best iptables gui that I've come across.

----------

## mksoft

Try this search at freshmeat.

----------

## fmeehan

Hi all,

Did check for turtlefirewall, but did not find it interesting. 

I then installed Guarddog, good looking, easy to install, but could not find any nat or port forwarding support. 

The search continues...

Francois

----------

## Xor

you may wan't to check out http://www.fwbuilder.org/ too...

----------

## kraaij

 *fmeehan wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I then installed Guarddog, good looking, easy to install, but could not find any nat or port forwarding support. 
> 
> Francois

 

I read somewhere in his tutorial, see:

http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/tutorial-router.html

that guarddog is just for the firewall, while guidedog is for NAT and masquerading....

http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidedog/

Havent tested it, but you might want to check it out....

Good luck,

Anton.

----------

## TuxFriend

If you want to impress your boss you could show him webmin. You can show him that you can manage (almost) every component on every machine with your webbrowser. Webmin is also able to administer iptables.

TuxFriend.

----------

## masseya

I would also recommend webmin because you wouldn't have to install a graphical environment on your firewall box.  This is a definite boon to your security.   :Smile: 

----------

## fmeehan

Hi, all.

After doing all kinds of tests, webmin, guarddog, knetfilter and others, I decided to go with fwbuilder. Very impressive tool, slick interface, will generate "easy to read" iptables script. 

Thanks all for your help and comments...

Francois   :Very Happy: 

----------

